# What breed is this horse????



## thisiswhyimhot (Mar 18, 2007)

I think its a TB because it has a tatoo under its lip.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

it does look like a TB. a well-fed TB. how tall is it?


----------



## EquineIllusion (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure.

He seems very stocky for a TB, they are usually built finer.

But then again, you never know.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,

He's handsome.  Definaltley looks like a thoroughbred to me. He looks like my friends tb , Cody. He is a stockier build, he was/is an irish tb.
Did you get a passport/papers with him etc?


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 26, 2006)

Off hand I would say he is what we used to call a running 1/4 horse. The 1/4 horse race people threw in some thourobred in the lines for a little more speed and yes they did tatto their animals in the lip. You can go on the web and find out. I believe it is the last no. in the tatoo that will tell you the year of birth. :?


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like a budenny to me ( I don't know if I spelled that right)


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't think you can really just tell a horses breed without the actual studies up on it. Like and expert to tell you. Just because you saw a horse in a book that looks like that horse doesn't mean its that breed. And i highly doubt its a Budenny just saying.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You can tell a horses breed by looking at it.
I do it all the time!


Is that your horse because it is not a TB.
It is defenetly a QH.

If thats your horse you've been cruel to it.
Because as you can see it's been shaved to it reaches it's skin and they have left the legs and where the saddle goes not shaved.
('')

CRUEL CRUEL CRUEL!(':evil:')


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> You can tell a horses breed by looking at it.
> I do it all the time!
> 
> 
> ...


Rachluvshorses4eva - This clip is a hunter clip. It is not in the slightest bit cruel, and it is in no way right down to the skin. This horse looks in perfect health and has a fantastic coat, which is glowing.
There are thousands, upon thousands of horses/ponies here in the UK that have this clip of similar. They have this clip if they are in heavy work during the winter. I generally have my mare clipped all over, legs too. And I can assure you, I am not in the slightest bit cruel.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> You can tell a horses breed by looking at it.
> I do it all the time!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't think you have any right to call the original poster cruel. Look up 'body clips' to learn more information on the way the horse is clipped. It is actually a HEALTHY thing.


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah what the? :? 
How is that clip cruel??? 
And sometimes you cannot tell a 
breed by just loking at it. 

Just my opinion 

-Dusky xoxoxo


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> And sometimes you cannot tell a
> breed by just loking at it.
> 
> Just my opinion
> ...


yes i agree with you totally sometimes you can tell most you can be slightly wrong. As an opinion of mine. 

A clip on a horse is actually not cruel at all. We shaved our mule completely last summer and she is still perfectly fine. It may look weird in some situations but its perfectly healthy and normal.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

jr lover I did not say it was a budenny I said it looked like one. You are very quick to snap at people. You might want to settle down on how you write towards people. You must be very professional though to know for sure what it is not. What type of degree do you have?


----------



## thisiswhyimhot (Mar 18, 2007)

Could it be an appendix?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i'm not snapping at anyone i am just stating that it is most likely not a budenny.


----------



## TWH_lovin_gal (Feb 1, 2007)

We had tb and she was an ex racer and she had a tattoo. Of my curent knowledge, they only have tattoo's if they raced so it has to be a racing breed. I would say either a tb or a appendix or a qh. i cant be sure though.


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*well...*

it looks like a tb bred for racing and sometimes jumping my friend mat owns one (Shade) Shes an x racer. but your horse looks sort of stockier than a tb so hmm...


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

he's beautiful!!  lovely colour, face and he's very well looked after! he is a little clumpy for a tb but i still think he is one because my friend has a tb and he's a littly stocky too!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*Sorry*

('')I'm sorry guys.('')


I just thought it was a full lengthened cut. I didn't relise it was just a hunter clip. I am really sorry to the person who I called cruel and to all the others. But I still think that you can look at a horse SOMETIMES and tell the breed.(':wink:')


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Sorry*



Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> ('')I'm sorry guys.('')
> 
> 
> I just thought it was a full lengthened cut. I didn't relise it was just a hunter clip. I am really sorry to the person who I called cruel and to all the others. But I still think that you can look at a horse SOMETIMES and tell the breed.(':wink:')


 :wink: Dont worry about it. You're right sometimes you can tell a breed by looking at them, but there are that many breeds out there with such similar looks, you cant be 100% sure.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

kristy said:


> Rachluvshorses4eva said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell a horses breed by looking at it.
> ...


I didn't call the oriangle poster cruel. I meant if it was there horse. But I am still very sorry.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Sorry*



meggymoo said:


> Rachluvshorses4eva said:
> 
> 
> > ('')I'm sorry guys.('')
> ...


Thanks for supporting me!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Sorry*



meggymoo said:


> Rachluvshorses4eva said:
> 
> 
> > ('')I'm sorry guys.('')
> ...


Thanks for supporting me! And being really nice. I thought I did something really wrong. ('')


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I still think it is a bit cruel and that is just my opinion.(':|')

I told my mum about this and she said to say. "Well, Do you shave your head when you go to work or school?"

I DO NOT MEAN TO OFFEND ANYONE
(':|')


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The horse isn't shaved. He is clipped. Do we shave our heads? More then likely not. But do we cut our hair? Yes, it's the same thing.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok then


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

yes its ok Rachluvshorses4eva i understand kinda what your saying. 

Well it is kinda like us getting a hair cut. Not cruel at all. It may not look very flattering(my opinion i only like full body clips  ) but its not cruel.


Oh and about the breed thing yes you can probably tell with some breeds that is very true. But what i am saying is that its very difficult to be positive that is the exact breed you are talking about. But i understand what you are saying all the way.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*MY opinion!*

Ok cool.

But since I'm from Australia it might be different to the way you guys do stuff in the uk. I STILL THINK IT IS A BIT CRUEL. Now I don't want to offend anyone saying this because it is MY opinion. 


I think it's ok to clip a horse a LITTLE BIT. But like the one in the photo shown I don't think it's nice. 


I'm still sticking :arrow:
with my opinion.


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Its probly a Tb Most horses with tattoos on their lips we're either used on the race track or we're gonna be and bought before they had a chance to race

If you can read the numbers on the tattoo theres a racing site you can go to and put the number in and see if its had any racing experience. The site will tell you about the races she/he was in.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

erm i fink it looks like a tb cross..because it looks a little bit stocky to be a complete tb..because we have 4 tb at my riding school and they are like twigs..they are skinny..very slim built..im just wondering whether this horse could have a bit of warmblood in his lines at all..what do you all think?
xxxx


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/577_4085189224_3.jpg[/img

both seabiscuit and smarty jones where/ are both short and stocky tb's, not every tb is built sleek and tall, as for the tatoo it can be looked up on the net.

and yes rach you have offended me


> But since I'm from Australia it might be different to the way you guys do stuff in the uk. I STILL THINK IT IS A BIT CRUEL. Now I don't want to offend anyone saying this because it is MY opinion.
> 
> if you have no knowlage of any types of clipping you should not judge let alone keep posting how cruel it is....yes it is your opinion WHICH CAN BE KEPT TO YOUR SELF...i alway clipped my horse when needed and didn't not find it cruel at all


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok.
I do know clippings, I have knowledge on them so I can put in a opinion and know that SOME aren't cruel but the one in the photo *looks *cruel. I even told my instructor and she said it isn't really healthy unless it's a hard working horse.

I do not want to keep posting these things. I am getting sick of it but people keep replying. So if you don't want me to say anything else then I won't but please don't keep telling me after this.


----------



## *Mary Jane* (Apr 20, 2007)

ok ummm rachhorseluver4whatever....ummm you might have looked up a few clippings online, but just use some common sense and just stop and think about what you are saying... how could clipping a horse be cruel or "unhealthy".....what???!!!! it only aids the cooling process during streneous labor. i'm not trying to be rude or mean, but if you did research, and just think about what you are posting, then you wouldn't be apologizing to everyone b/c you are wrong. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mary Jane* said:


> ok ummm rachhorseluver4whatever....ummm you might have looked up a few clippings online, but just use some common sense and just stop and think about what you are saying... how could clipping a horse be cruel or "unhealthy".....what???!!!! it only aids the cooling process during streneous labor. i'm not trying to be rude or mean, but if you did research, and just think about what you are posting, then you wouldn't be apologizing to everyone b/c you are wrong. :mrgreen:



I KNOW CLIPPING ISN"T MEAN OR CRUEL.
But the one in the photo looks like it to me!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

> I KNOW CLIPPING ISN"T MEAN OR CRUEL.
> But the one in the photo looks like it to me!


 how does look cruel and why are you contradicting your self/


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Huh? :? 
I don't understand what your saying.
I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Look can we all just drop this? Ok she thinks it looks cruel we don't think its cruel ok now then drop it.

I have ran into people who think riding a horse is cruel i don't think it is we argued a little and dropped it because no matter how hard you try the other person will think its right because thats there opinion.


----------



## *Mary Jane* (Apr 20, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Huh? :?
> I don't understand what your saying.
> I'm not being sarcastic.



ok....how do you not understand that?!?! do you not know what the word "contradicting" means? b/c that is the only thing i could think of...

maybe all of this could be dropped if she could actually look up a few clipping styles via web and learn that clippings actually are an advantage in some cases and not the least bit cruel


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with Jr lover, could this argument please be dropped? Everyone is intitled to their own opinion, but please be careful about what you say and accuse others of, I don't think it's right to just accuse somebody of being cruel when you don't even know what the clips are. If you ask, I'm sure someone will tell you more about clips and you can find information on the internet.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

yes please just drop it. Ask around it really isn't cruel i know thats what you think but i mean i guess thats what you think. This is really nothing to argue over she doesn't like it so i guess thats just one more person that wont clip their horse big deal. Lots of show people do it and you still can do it if you do it and believe that its actually not cruel. Really it doesn't matter no matter what she just wont clip her horse is all. Ok thats done with anyway.....

So i still don't know about the breed thing i think you should try and find a site though and see if you can figure out more about this horse by its numbers look around maybe ask some people and see. Good luck with figuring out the breed. :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i think he still looks tb......have you looked up his tatoo number yet?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you so so much for stepping in and saying to drop it.
That clipping looked cruel thats all I said. I know that others aren't but that one in the photo did. That's all I said. I didn't ask for a massive argument about that! :evil: I might clip my horse when I'm older. Like 1-2cm


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

END OF THAT TOPIC ABOUT THE CLIP THING PLEASE!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah so have you found out what breed it actually was yet?


----------



## Smoke N Lace (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it's TB. Is the poster letting us guess and then will tell us or is the poster trying to figure out what breed their horse is? I'm confused, I guess. :lol:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i think they are trying to figure out what breed the horse is


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi racheal 
i live in geelong in australia too. and i use to clip my old pony every season as he was in very hard work and grew a long dog coat. i can understand why u think it is cruel but it is atually better for horses in hard work as it enables them to sweat more and they are less likely to ouverheat 
:lol: i think its a tb as one of the fatest horses iv ever seen was tb


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I would tend to lean toward the TB as well, my previous show hack was a very solid TB, and we get many over here is OZ in the Show Hunter ring that have very solid bone to them.

This is my girl, she's not as big in the leg but when we'd go to lessons people were always commenting that she had to be a 1/4 horse or warmblood, I used to love telling them that she was only a regular TB  It's not the best photo it's a bit pixilated :?


----------

